# 17 Mach II and 22 WRF



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you need some I know where some is.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Now if you just knew where I could get some Fed Prem Vital shok 140 gr accubonds in .270 win I would be in heaven...:smile:


----------

